# Plumbing in Ontario



## colinMC (Nov 4, 2010)

I have just moved to Toronto from Ireland,I'm a qualified plumber at home and I want to get a plumbers licence here, I'm wondering has anyone else gone through this and could you tell me about it?
Colin


----------



## ogultan (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Colin i had the same problem as you i had a license from U.S.A when I came here all I had to do was the stander ed testing for Canada and I found a job within weeks of this. Quick Question for you where was your license from let me no so i answer clearly.


----------



## colinMC (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi there,
My licence is from Ireland. Did you have to work up any hours working under licenced plumbers here in canada to get certified?


----------

